# Bmx-bahn Ka/grötzingen Revival!!!!



## Lore (26. November 2005)

Servus.

Heute haben sich auf der alten Grötzinger BMX Bahn der Vorstand des BMX- Vereins Herr Vogel, der Fachwart Herr Heyl und ein Haufen Racer getroffen, um die Zukunft der BMX Bahn zu besprechen. Jeder weiß, die BAhn befindet sich momentan in einem beschi****en ZUstand. und die Stadt fängt an zu motzen. Wir müssen daher handeln und uns entscheiden. Für oder gegen die Bahn! 
Ich machs kurz die Entscheidung ist gefallen:

*Die Bahn wird wieder aufgebaut!!!*  

Am Samstag 17.12. findet die erste Besprechung statt!! 
(vermutlich im RMV Radhaus/Rüppurr) 
Dort können wir Herrn Vogel, Herrn Heyl und alle andern kennenlernen und es wird ein Konzept erstellt.
Ich bitte jeden, der sich dem Sport, der Strecke verbunden fühlt und Lust hat, dort hinzukommen und mitzureden und aktiv zu werden!!! Wir brauchen jede Hilfe!
Themen :

- "Ideensammlung"
- Umbau der Bahn (Bagger&Erde)
- Aufstellen eines Zauns
- Aufgabenverteilung
- Startgatter
- Rennveranstaltungen
etc.

Wenn sich alle diejenigen, die die Bahn sonst nutzen, in dieser Sache in irgendeiner Weise engagieren, werden wir bald(Ziel:Mitte nächsten Jahres) eine saugeile, neue, konkurrenzfähige, anspruchsvolle(keine angst, jeder kann fahren) Rennstrecke haben! Zusammenarbeit mit dem Mtb-Verein ist erwünscht  

Also Leude, haut rein!!!!  oder wollt ihr lieber eine MINIGOLF-Anlage????  

RiP Lori

aja nochwas: am 17. gibs Freibier, spendiert vom BMX Verein!!!  ..aber nur für die, die auch mitmachen, logisch!


----------



## muddyrider (26. November 2005)

Grötzingen: Etape der Axo Dualcup nächstes Jahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (26. November 2005)

mal sehen, vielleicht übernächstes jahr

wär sau geil.. zuhause pennen und renne fahrn 

hey muddy was ist morgen?? radfahrn?? wo?


----------



## muddyrider (26. November 2005)

Mmh... Wo? Ich weiss noch nicht... Kannst mich morgen anrufen. Ich würde gern mal woanders fahren...

Aber unter -5 Grad bleib ich daheim!!!!


Das mit der Strecke-Renovierung unterstütz ich 100 prozentig!


----------



## Lore (26. November 2005)

in schorndorf gibts dirts unter einer brücke.

bis morgen n8


----------



## Mr.Cranky (27. November 2005)

servus,

ja man wir müssen uns auf jeden fall alle am 17.2.2005 treffen das die alte grötzinger bahn aufjeden fall bleibt **** auf mini golf *******   

die bahn muss bleiben also an alle biker aus KA un umgebung zeigt das ihr da seid und fahren wollt dann können wir weiterhin samstags und sonntags den track in grötzingen rocken    

wenn wir schon eine bahn in KA-Town haben dann behalten wir sie auch  

gruss $$DANTOB$$   

PEACE TOBI
 
Mr.Cranky


----------



## Mr.Cranky (27. November 2005)

ach ja hab was vergessen  

denkt an das freibier   

peace un weg!!!


----------



## blueri-der (11. Januar 2006)

was ist denn da jetzt schon geplant oder raus gekommen?
wann wird was an der bahn gemacht?
 

MfG Bluie


----------



## derRapp (1. Februar 2006)

Hey!

Gibts was neues? Was ist denn bei den Besprechungen rausgekommen?

Hab leider grad eben erst davon erfahren, daß sich in Grötzingen was tut. Das find ich echt geil!
Ich helf gern mit bei den Arbeiten an der Strecke. Müsst mich nur ma jemand informieren, wann was geht oder man sieht sich einfach dort.


----------



## Lore (1. Februar 2006)

am 12.2. 15uhr ist nochmal Besprechung in Grötzingen an der Bahn bzw Fussballplatz. dann werde ich auch dort sein..

hoffe wir kriegen noch ein paar mann zusammen... wär doch gelacht


----------



## derRapp (11. Februar 2006)

ich bin dabei! hab morgen mittag eigentlich gar keine zeit aber ich werde versuchen trotzdem zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (11. Februar 2006)

Moment !!!

Heute fällt aus!!!!

Der chef hat keine zeit !!!

sorry....  4.3. is neuer termin ...uih da fällt mir ein, dass ich da ja aufm renne bin.. naja ..


----------



## derRapp (11. Februar 2006)

heute!? ich dachte, der 12.2 is morgen.....naja, wenns ausfällt ist ja auch egal wann  

bis zum 4.3. ist ja leider noch ne ganze weile hin. aber ich bin am start, sofern ich zeit hab.


----------



## Lore (11. Februar 2006)

ja also morgen fällt aus


----------



## Floppi (23. Februar 2006)

ja klingt ja super dat ihr die bahn "renloviert", sprich neu aufbaut. wenn ich zeit finde würde ich gerne mithelfen zu bauen. wann gibt es die uhrzeit dazu?

andere frage noch. wie wollt ihr die bahn überhaupt umbauen, ich meine was wollt ihr bauen in form von doubles tables?

wird es wieder eine race strecke oder soll sie eher dirts orientiert werden?
domi


----------



## RoTwILD..... (28. Februar 2006)

hmhmm was geht jetzt eigentlich ???? 



wann wird denn endlich angefangen zu bauen???   



ich will wieder radeln !


----------



## derRapp (3. März 2006)

guten abend auch!

so...der 4.3. is morgen...und wann soll da was gehn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (4. März 2006)

15uhr besprechung in grötzingen


----------



## derRapp (6. März 2006)

servus!

ich hatte leider am samstag keine zeit. waren viele leute da? was is denn bei der besprechung rumgekommen?

bin ma gespannt auf neuigkeiten und auf jeden fall dabei, wenn ma die schaufel geschwungen wird, oder am besten die bagger rollen.


----------



## Floppi (8. März 2006)

darauf bin ich au mal gespannt was da rauskam bei der besprechung. sry das ich net kommen konnte, war im skiurlaub, aber wenn ihr nächstes mal euch trifft würde ich gerne kommen.

domi


----------



## RoTwILD..... (8. März 2006)

ganz ehrlich? 

ich gleub es iss keiner gekommen !  
bei dem wetter...................


----------



## Floppi (8. März 2006)

find es macht au ja erst wirklich sinn wenn anständiges wetter ist. würd ich jetzt ma so sagen. 
hoffe es klappt mit grötzingen.

domi


----------



## blond25 (8. März 2006)

doch es waren ca 10 leute dort. momentan ist das wetter ein hindernis, aber es werden bald die planungen für zaun und bodenbelag starten.. bagger ist dann bei bedarf auch zur verfügung.. zeichnungen werden angefertigt.. sieht also ganz gut aus..
brauchen halt wirklich manpower damit das schnell von statten geht.. es gilt erstma viel unkraut zu beseitigen..

näheres dann demnächst hier


----------



## Lucifer13 (11. März 2006)

Hallo, wann is die nächste besprechung/ bau tag was auch immer? wird auch die hilfe von außenstehen benötigt? dürfen auf der bmxbahn auch 26 zoll räder fahren? mfg


----------



## sander88 (11. März 2006)

Wir waren auch schon einige male in grötzingen. werden auch vllt. kommen um mit zu bauen.  richtig geil wäre, wenn man irgendwo nen wallride einbauen könnte


----------



## Floppi (11. März 2006)

wallride wäre klasse, aber mit einer vernünftigen streckenführung wäre ich scho richtig zufrieden, das heißt paar schöne doubles auf welcehn man au ma paar tricks ziehen kann und net nur drüberbrettern.

domi

p.s. nächstes treffen wir sind da.


----------



## shield (11. März 2006)

also wenn das rumgezicke wegen 26" zoll wieder losgeht. dann werd ich mal ordentlich ramba zamba machen. ich war einmal dort als bmxer gesagt haben wir dürften dort nich fahrn und sowieso nur mit ner lizenz. wir haben dann nur gelacht. auf der bahn darf jeder fahrn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floppi (12. März 2006)

haja türlich darf da jeder fahren, soll für die szene sein und net nur für einen teil. wir sind ja scho so ein kleiner kreis und wenn da noch jeder sei eigene strecke haben möchte können wir es gleich lassen.

domi


----------



## Lore (13. März 2006)

also:
ma vorneweg: ich hab letztes mal als blond25 reingeschrieben, nur das keine verwirrung entsteht 

zur strecke:

das ding wird professionell gemacht, so wie bei jeder andren gescheiten bmx bahn.

es kommt ein zaun drum!! schlüssel haben nur vereinsleute. ja das ist esrtmal blöd für alle andern. auf der andren seite wird im sommer immer jemand dort sein und aufschließen und natürlich auch nicht-vereinsleute auf die bahn lassen.
es wird darauf geachtet, dass kein müll liegen bleibt, nicht wild rumgebaut wird und nichts zerstört wird. sonst ist die arbeit für den arsch. schliesslich wollen wir dort auch rennen fahren. 
es wird offizielle trainingszeiten geben.
das ganze kostet erstmal sau viel zeit und auch geld.. aber es sieht gut aus.
benutzung mit 20 bis 26" bikes.
Helm- und Protektorenpflicht.
..logisch
lizenz oder nicht spielt keine rolle. die strecke wird für jeden abrollbar gestaltet, allerdings sehr anspruchsvoll für racer. viele verschiedene sprungkombinationen , groß und schnell....
wallride ziehen wir in erwägung..abwarten
Wie gesagt wird das in erster Linie ein BMX-MTB-Race-Track. d.h. primär zum Rennen fahren. es wird aber auch Dirts geben.

ich meld mich wenn die ersten bau-termine anstehen.
es wird viel zu tun sein, auch arbeit die euch(uns) ankotzen wird

...egal

Lori


----------



## blond25 (13. März 2006)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> also:
> ma vorneweg: ich hab letztes mal als blond25 reingeschrieben, nur das keine verwirrung entsteht



Die ist schon entstanden !!!


----------



## Lore (13. März 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> Die ist schon entstanden !!!


mh..das war ich jetzt aber nicht...


----------



## blond25 (13. März 2006)

was macht mein bike?


----------



## blueri-der (13. März 2006)

will mich ja nicht einmischen  
aber was für en bike  wenn man fragen darf


----------



## occas (15. März 2006)

Floppi schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. nächstes treffen wir sind da.



junge, du redest so viel wenn der tag lang ist...


----------



## Floppi (28. März 2006)

ja wenn ich die zeit finde und es net verpeile werde ich natürlich probieren zu kommen. 

domi


----------



## Wurst4BMX (28. April 2006)

Und wie schauts aus wenn ich mich so umhoere hoere ich nur das auf der bahn nix passiert !! Stimmt das ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddyrider (28. April 2006)

Stimmt net.

Letztes Wochenende wurde heftig geschauffelt und morgen geht's wieder los.


----------



## Wurst4BMX (28. April 2006)

aso na dann ....


----------



## Lore (28. April 2006)

Morgen hoffentlich mit Bagger und vielen Leuten...


----------



## Lore (8. Mai 2006)

sodele...

Also, nach leichter Verzögerung durch das beschi$$ene Wetter gehts nun jedes Wochenende voll zur Sache mit den Renovierungsmassnahmen:
Riesenmengen Kalksand wurden verbaut.
Es stehen bereits 4 große Hindernisse:
1.Gerade: step up
2.Gerade: 8m Double, Tripple
3.Gerade: stepup-stepdown
Gras und Unkraut sind entfernt... Strecke wurde verbreitert

jetzt folgen noch ein Speed table, die 4.Gerade, und hier und da ein paar kleine rafinessen, die das fahren auf der bahn noch etwas technischer machen 

Jungs, super, was bisher passiert ist

...hall' dei lap und weiterschaufeln....


----------



## hotrod (16. Mai 2006)

So, Samstag ab 12:00 Uhr gehts vorraussichtlich weiter!

Letzten Sonntag haben wir uns dran gemacht die erste Steilkurve vom Gras zu befreien. War zwar mühsam, aber die Steilkurve ist jetzt wieder breiter aber leider noch sehr "hubbelig".

Wir freuen uns über jeden der hilft, egal ob Bmx'er oder Mtb'ler 

Grüße von einem der sich schon für über 20 Jahren in Grötzingen Blasen geschaufelt hat!


----------



## derRapp (19. Mai 2006)

hey!

ich bin vorhin aufm heimweg von ka ma an der bahn vorbeigefahren. ist ja echt geil, was sich getan hat. die strecke wird richtig fett.

bin morgen beim schuften auch wieder dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derRapp (20. Mai 2006)

aaarrrggghhhh!!! verfluchtes scheisswetter!!!
wieso nur muss es jedes wochenende, das ich frei hab, den ganzen tag regnen!? ich hasse es!!!

hoffe auf besseres schaufel/bike wetter! grüße an alle, die den gleichen hass in ihren vier wänden ertragen müssen.


----------



## muddyrider (20. Mai 2006)

Wetter war optimal, ein paar Regentropfen haben nie verhindert die Schaufel zu bedienen.


----------



## derRapp (21. Mai 2006)

bei uns hats nur geregnet, bin deshalb erst gar nicht nach grötzingen gefahren...sorry, da hab ich zuvor wohl mein maul zu weit aufgerissen.


----------



## hotrod (22. Mai 2006)

So sah es in Grötzingen früher mal aus...die 101 bin übrigens ich ;-)


----------



## Lore (22. Mai 2006)

hotrod schrieb:
			
		

> So sah es in Grötzingen früher mal aus...die 101 bin übrigens ich ;-)


hahhaha, geil!!!!


----------



## AxlReen (22. Mai 2006)

Ja echt geil was ihr da zusammenschaufelt, habt ihr irgendiwe ein Eröffnungstermin(/-party) geplant wenn sie im Grossen und Ganzen fertig ist.!???


----------



## Lore (22. Mai 2006)

AxlReen schrieb:
			
		

> Ja echt geil was ihr da zusammenschaufelt, habt ihr irgendiwe ein Eröffnungstermin(/-party) geplant wenn sie im Grossen und Ganzen fertig ist.!???


jo, klar, wir machen bestimmt was, aber die bahn is noch lang ned fettisch.
komsche buddeln, gehts schneller...


----------



## AxlReen (22. Mai 2006)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> komsche buddeln, gehts schneller...



Ja würd ich ja, aber is so weit, wohn in Rheinstetten, weiss nich wann immer, und mein bike is eh gerade sozusagen beinamputiert, Damn!!!! aber sonst gerne


----------



## Lore (22. Mai 2006)

AxlReen schrieb:
			
		

> Ja würd ich ja, aber is so weit, wohn in Rheinstetten, weiss nich wann immer, und mein bike is eh gerade sozusagen beinamputiert, Damn!!!! aber sonst gerne


am wochenende immer !!!! gibts da keine bahn=?


----------



## AxlReen (22. Mai 2006)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> gibts da keine bahn=?



Ha, natürlich die is so huge die Zieht sich durch unsre ganze Stadt, hab schon vor jahren aufgehört meine Stollen auf Asphalt zu bewegen, ich nehm immer bei der Fahrt zum Einkaufen oder ins Geschäft ein paar Dirtlines mit. 

Hoffe man erkennt die IRONIE. !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KGM (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

Hier gibts die ersten Bilder von der BMX Bahn leider hats Geregnet !!! 
Aber schauts euch mal an alles sehr Fett.  

http://www.kgm-bikes.de/gallerie.htm

Und dann auf BMX Bahn in Grötzingen Klicken.

Ride on KGM


----------



## blond25 (22. Mai 2006)

AxlReen schrieb:
			
		

> Ha, natürlich die is so huge die Zieht sich durch unsre ganze Stadt, hab schon vor jahren aufgehört meine Stollen auf Asphalt zu bewegen, ich nehm immer bei der Fahrt zum Einkaufen oder ins Geschäft ein paar Dirtlines mit.
> 
> Hoffe man erkennt die IRONIE. !!!!


oh sorry, hab mich wohl nich ganz deutlich ausgedrückt... STRASSENBAHN!!! oder BUSSE oder eben Auto!!

btw: blond25 = Lore


----------



## hotrod (23. Mai 2006)

Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja im Herbst einen inoffiziellen Veteranencup, oder ein Herbstpokal Revival auf die Beine zu stellen. Sicher noch mit manuellen Gatterstarts, aber das ging in Maxau auf der Bahn früher auch. 

http://www.veteranencup.de/

Hier noch was aus dem Archiv....letzte Gerade beim Eröffnungsrennen 84 oder 85 noch auf Diamond Back

Cheerio!


----------



## muddyrider (23. Mai 2006)

Hotrod kommt aus einer Zeit wo es noch nur schwarz-weiss Bilder gab. Der Wahnsinn...


----------



## hotrod (23. Mai 2006)

ne, stimmt nicht...da gabs auch schon Farbfotos


----------



## AxlReen (23. Mai 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> STRASSENBAHN!!! oder BUSSE oder eben Auto!!




Achso, ja sowat ham wir auch, auf der anderen seite von Karlsruhe, klar. Ich brauch mit der Bahn etwa 25mins bis zum Marktplatz, wie weit isses dann noch bis zur bahn??? hab sie mir gestern über "Google Earth" (oder "Map") mal ausm Weltall angekuckt is eigentlich nich schwer zu finden, wenn aber mein Bike wieder funzt komm ich aber eher mim Karch angerollt. Da der aber nur nohc auf 3 Zxlinder lauft, wird die bahn Ihn meines Erdenkens bald ablösen  

max


----------



## Mr.Cranky (23. Mai 2006)

Servus!!!! 

Was isch jez mit der BMX-Bahn

erst mal ein fettes lob an KGM-Bikes (Kirsten)  
der den link zu der coolen slideshow eingestellt hat 
http://www.kgm-bikes.de/gallerie.htm

Wir waren heut an der Bahn Ingo, Daniel und Tobi!!!!!haben die sachlage gecheckt und bespochen was als nächstes gemacht werden muss!!!! 
Haben noch ein bisschen die ersten fertigen hinternisse gerockt, ahja der worschtsemmel kam ja auch dann haben wir noch ein paar gatestarts hingelegt. ich kann nur sagen SAU GEIL 

am donnerstag den 25 mai gehts wieder rund!!!  BAUEN egal bei was für Wetter am besten wäre aber ein wenig regen. 
wir treffen uns wie immer zwischen 13 und 14uhr, geplant ist den ersten step ein stück zu verlänger da das hindernis noch zu kurz ist, aber um die 3. gerade müssen mir uns am meisten kümmern der re-step und der doubel danach müssen unbedingt fertig werden.

haja das steht erst mal an.
also an alle:kommt ab 13uhr am donnerstag nach KA-Grötzingen wir brauchen soviel men POWER wie geht!!!


bis dann gruss daniel und tobi


peace


----------



## Mr.Cranky (23. Mai 2006)

Achso hotrod72 ein EinweihungsRACE oder eine Party wäre richtig cool.

 des starten wir.


Wir sind am Start.

Haut rein.


----------



## Lore (23. Mai 2006)

peace


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotrod (24. Mai 2006)

Moin!

Habe gestern den anner Ingo noch bei 2 Bier im Biergarten der Toten Raube heiss gemacht ;-) Wir sollten was im Herbst organisieren, am 23.9. ist Herbstanfang und das ist ein Samstag,...so ein zwangloses Rennen, 3 Klassen vielleicht ....20" BMX, 24" BMX (wenn genügend da sind), und die MTBler mit Dual oder Dirt Rädern. Manuelle Starts, evtl. gibts da dann schon die Dirts, BBQ und Musik. Flyer sind gleich gemacht und beim Veteranencup verteilt...

Einen Sponsor haben wir ja schon, die Werbung, in Form eine Logos, ist ja bereits am Turm in Grötzingen angebracht worden......

Cheerio!


----------



## Lore (24. Mai 2006)

wieso fangen wir am donnerstag ned früher an????

11uhr...  dann schön bauen und abends noch bissi grille (je nach wetter) und fahren.

pies


----------



## hotrod (25. Mai 2006)

jetzt wird es ernst!

http://bmxtrack.blogspot.com/

wer einen user zum reinschreiben will...mail an mich!!!!

[email protected]


----------



## hotrod (26. Mai 2006)

Samstag 13:00 gehts weiter....

checkt auch die fotos...

http://bmxtrack.blogspot.com/


----------



## RoTwILD..... (27. Mai 2006)

wir würden morgen ,also sonntag gerne kommen! 

kann man denn auf der bahn fahren WENN sie trocken ist??? 

oder hatt da jemand was dagegen ......


----------



## hotrod (28. Mai 2006)

Die Bahn ist nass und matschig, morgen ab 12:00 wird weitergebaut. Gefahren kann grundsätzlich schon...hat aber auch keiner was dagegen wenn geholfen wird ;-)

Checkt aus was heute ging!

http://bmxtrack.blogspot.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider69 (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
wann ist nächstes mal geplant auf der Bmx zu bauen, würde dann kommen und schaufeln helfen!!!!
Also!!!........


----------



## Mr.Cranky (31. Mai 2006)

Am samstag wird weiter geschaufelt!!!!!

aber weitere infos gibts immer aktuell auf!!!!!

www.bmxtrack.blogspot.com:daumen: 


CHECK IT OUT


----------



## Freerider69 (1. Juni 2006)

Ah, ist OK, ich komm dann mal vorbei!!!!!


----------



## hotrod (2. Juni 2006)

Samstag  11:00 treffen sich die 2 alten Ingos und ab da ist auch die Garage offen! Ruudler und Schubkarch werden repariert und dann gehts los!

checkt auch hier immer wieder was so geht!

http://www.bmxtrack.blogspot.com/


----------



## muddyrider (6. Juni 2006)

I inaugurated the track with a beautiful faceplant, it was fun... This is a track which separates the mens from the boys. I think I'm still a boy... 

(übrigens, gute Besserung hotrod)

Vergisst alles was ihr über die alte Strecke wusstet, die neue ist viel anspruchsvoller und geiler geworden!


----------



## Freerider69 (6. Juni 2006)

I know, the track is beautiful for BMX-er and dirter!!!!!


----------



## blond25 (6. Juni 2006)

die piste rockt


----------



## Freerider69 (10. Juni 2006)

Wíe ist des jetzt mit dem Verein, wie kann man sich da anmelden????
Welche kosten hat es??????USW????
 
Alla Gruß


----------



## hotrod (14. Juni 2006)

Hey Muddy....danke! Bin aber noch nicht fit, rücken zwickt noch ganz schön, und die Schulter auch je nachdem wie ich bewege! Wenigstens kann ich wieder durchpennen ;-) 
@Radical Rider, wenn du "offzielles"Mitglied in der RSG-Karlsruhe werden möchtest schau mal hier....

www.rsg-karlsruhe.de

Inoffzielles Mitglied wird man durch fleissiges helfen ;-)

Checkt die neuen extrem geilen Fotos!!!!!!!!!
http://www.bmxtrack.blogspot.com/
@Rapp, super geile Bilder!!!


----------



## derRapp (15. Juni 2006)

@hotrod: vielen dank für die blumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (19. Juni 2006)

Nette Bahn, was aber nicht so toll kommt sind die Jungs OHNE Helm...
aber das ist Eure Sache, wollts nur anmerken 

Ansonsten Weiter so... 

Marc


----------



## Freerider69 (21. Juni 2006)

Seas,
würdet ihr noch Erde für die BMX gebrauchen??? Wir hätten noch 2-3 Hänger!!
Könnten wir dann vorbei fahren!!! Also ja oder nein!!!
Alla


----------



## Dj LakKr!zZ (21. Mai 2007)

Wird irgentwann au mal der Wallride gebaut ? Ich fänds sau goil !


----------



## Lore (21. Mai 2007)

Dj LakKr!zZ schrieb:


> Wird irgentwann au mal der Wallride gebaut ? Ich fänds sau goil !



eher weniger, is ne race bahn... wallride kommt nach rüppurr, irgendwann


----------



## Lore (26. Mai 2007)

werd hier demnächst mal so posten was in grötzingen so abgeht.. hab ich leider zimelich vernachlässigt.. 

also heute:

Munter biken, chillen, grillen, ab 14:30 uhr

greetz

jeden Dienstag ist jetzt übrigens Training 17:30 - 19 Uhr. für jedermann/frau der/die mal reinschunuppern will und kids.


----------



## _anna (5. Juni 2007)

hallo,
ich würde auch gerne mal vorbeischauen ... weiß aber leider 
nicht wo die bahn genau ist, grötzingen ist klar, aber wo da? 
wäre famos wenn ihr mir die adresse, koordinaten, etc.
durchgeben könntet.

danke 

grüße, anna


----------



## Lore (5. Juni 2007)

_anna schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich würde auch gerne mal vorbeischauen ... weiß aber leider
> nicht wo die bahn genau ist, grötzingen ist klar, aber wo da?
> wäre famos wenn ihr mir die adresse, koordinaten, etc.
> ...



hallo anna,

hast du mich in wolfach angesprochen?
heute ist wieder training...17:30 bis 1900. bruchwaldstrasse in map24 eingeben, bzw sportzentrum, gegenüber vom gartencenter mauk oder auch neben dem fussballplatz und neben dem tennisplatz 

bis dann 
gruß


----------



## _anna (5. Juni 2007)

hallo  

ja, das war ich in wolfach. danke für die wegbeschreibung, heute 
werde ich es wohl nicht schaffen. aber morgen evtl. muß auf jeden 
fall mal kommen, bißchen trainieren für das nächste rennen  

grüße, anna


----------



## Lore (7. Juni 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (7. Juni 2007)

in wolfach bist du aber nicht mitgefahren, oder?
wie lang fährst du schon?

seh grad dass du auch in willingen warst.. aber keine bilder vom 4x gemacht


----------



## Dj LakKr!zZ (9. Juni 2007)

Ich wohn 300 Meter von der BMX Bahn weg ich fänds gut wenn die was für Tricks einbauen würden!


----------



## Lore (9. Juni 2007)

Dj LakKr!zZ schrieb:


> Ich wohn 300 Meter von der BMX Bahn weg ich fänds gut wenn die was für Tricks einbauen würden!



fahr doch einfach race


----------



## _anna (12. Juni 2007)

Lore schrieb:


> in wolfach bist du aber nicht mitgefahren, oder?
> wie lang fährst du schon?


klar bin ich mitgefahren  auf einen verbesserungswürdigen 6. platz.
ich fahre jetzt seit knapp über zwei monaten.



Lore schrieb:


> seh grad dass du auch in willingen warst.. aber keine bilder vom 4x gemacht


net weinen   ich hab 4x bilder gemacht. lade sie heute abend noch hoch. 
mensch, wie die jungs da springen  ... echt hammer. bist du mitgefahren?

vielleicht schaffe ich es heute mal auf die bmx bahn. aber wohl nicht vor
halb acht, acht.


----------



## Lore (12. Juni 2007)

_anna schrieb:


> klar bin ich mitgefahren  auf einen verbesserungswürdigen 6. platz.
> ich fahre jetzt seit knapp über zwei monaten.
> 
> 
> ...



ahja, 6mon sind ja nciht wirklich so viel... da geht noch einiges.
cool, billderrrrr!! ja bin mitgefahren aber leider in der quali dumm gestürzt und dann wars das..
schätze wir werden heut bestimmt bis 20uhr da sein..


----------



## _anna (12. Juni 2007)

war echt prima heute  bin noch so bis neun gefahren. 
die strecke ist toll. nächsten dienstag versuche ich früher 
da zu sein. 

beim zurückfahren habe ich mich natürlich gleich  mal 
verfahren und stand plötzlich bei bosch vor der tür  
hab dann aber doch noch heimgefunden ...

hab noch die 4x bilder hochgeladen. sind bei dem willingen 
album dabei.

grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .:Specialized:. (13. Juni 2007)

Hi , ich bins der Keanu.

Christian kommst du am Freitag Nachmittag?


----------



## Lore (13. Juni 2007)

Nächsten dienstag wird nach dem Training gegrillt. Der Vater von Allen stellt sich als Grillmaster zu Verfügung sodass zumTrainingsende die Steaks und Würstchen knackig geröstet zum Verzehr bereitet sein werden.
Grillmaterial bringe bitte jeder selbst mit.
Zur Erinnerung: Training ist jetzt von 17:30 bis 19:00.

hallo keanu.
ich bin noch nicht ganz sicher, ich hab wegen der schule viel zu tun im moment. wenn dann aber nicht so lange und wenns nicht mehr so heiss ist, also gegen 18uhr ca

@anna
schöne bilder!


----------



## Lore (26. Juni 2007)

MOin die Damen,
falls es nicht den ganzen Tag bis heute abend trocken bleibt und die Sonne die Strecke wieder trocknet, fällt das Training leider heute aus.


----------



## _anna (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo Jungens ...  

was meint ihr, ist die Bahn morgen früh befahrbar? 
Würde gerne mit einer Freundin ein paar Runden 
drehen.

@Christian, bist du in Pirmasens dabei oder hast
du noch lernstress?

Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Lore (6. Juli 2007)

hi,

wenns nicht mehr regnet kann man morgen fahren, denk ich. würd dann au mal hingehn, allerdings erst mittags. schrieb montag und Do noch Klausuren, werd deshalb nicht nach pima kommen 

..obwohl.,, wann willst du morgen früh hin? evtl würd ich dann au kommen


----------



## _anna (7. Juli 2007)

Guten Morgen 

wir frühstücken jetzt mal und dann machen
wir uns auf den Weg. Ich denke spätestens
so gegen 10 Uhr sind wir da. 

Bis dann dann,
Anna


----------



## _anna (17. Juli 2007)

Hallo Christian,

gibts heute Training?

Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Lore (17. Juli 2007)

ja! sofern es nich nochmal länger regnet. 5min schauer machen uns nix


----------



## _anna (17. Juli 2007)

Ja gut, dann werde ich mal kommen. Wird
aber ein bißchen später, muß vorher noch
heim, s Radl holen ...  

Bis dann dann,
Grüße, Anna


----------



## .:Specialized:. (30. Juli 2007)

Is Morgen Training  
Hoffentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (30. Juli 2007)

jep, bei wetter


----------



## Lore (7. August 2007)

kann jemand mal den regen abstellen


----------



## Lore (20. August 2007)

Am kommenden Dienstag findet kein Training statt, weil ich nicht in KA sein werde. Trotzdem kann natürlich auf der Bahn gefahren werden.


----------



## Streetmöre (27. August 2007)

Were geil wen man da ne Dirtline bauen würde und halt noch ner BMX Raceline
man konte ja mal beim Red Bull Bakyade Digger nach fragen ist nur mal so ne anregung weil dan würden mehr kommen und helfen und auch fahren.
Wen das ne gute idee is schreibt mir mal ne e-mail oder addet mich bei icq


----------



## Lore (27. August 2007)

das thema hatten wir schon öfter. da is kein platz für ne dirtline. die dirtfahrer die dann kommen machen eher ncoh die bahn kaputt. backyarddigger ist auch kein thema, weil die eine große zu bebauende fläche haben wollen, aber haben wir ja nciht, weil die racebahn da ist. bestenfalls könnte man irgendwie zwischen den graden was bauen... aber da stehen bäume udn das gibt dann auch wieder ärger, weil sich die leut gegenseitig im weg rumfahren. in rüppur wird aber demnächst weitergebaut. leider schade für die leut die 300m neben der bahn wohnen und dirten wollen, aber is halt grad so. kleiner tipp: 4. grade ist fast wie dirt, muss man halt üben


----------



## _anna (28. August 2007)

huhu  

kann heute leider wieder nicht kommen. bin beim
versuch rittershausen zu bezwingen mit dem knöchel
umgeknickt und hab die bänder etwas gedehnt  

aber vielleicht geht am wochenende was  

euch viel spaß und so ...


----------



## Lore (28. August 2007)

bin auch nich da


----------



## _anna (28. August 2007)

Lore schrieb:


> bin auch nich da



wann bist du wieder da?


----------



## Lore (28. August 2007)

_anna schrieb:


> wann bist du wieder da?



erst wieder ende sep bzw anfang okt, genaues weiß ich noch nit..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (23. September 2007)

also nächste woche werde ich wieder in KA eintrudeln. schätze Mittwoch.

@Anna, ist ein Bild von dir in der rider? bei diesem fahrtechnikseminar mit der sari? ansonsten bin ich auch bald commencal rider


----------



## _anna (23. September 2007)

Lore schrieb:


> also nächste woche werde ich wieder in KA eintrudeln. schätze Mittwoch.
> 
> @Anna, ist ein Bild von dir in der rider? bei diesem fahrtechnikseminar mit der sari? ansonsten bin ich auch bald commencal rider



hm, keine ahnung, hab die neue noch nicht 
angesehen. werde nachher mal zur tanke
gehen und schauen ... ui  

sehr cool. commis rocken


----------



## Lore (24. September 2007)

am mittwoch abend werd ich mal auf die bahn gehn. kommt dann noch jmd?


----------



## Lore (28. September 2007)

hallo an alle.
ich geh heut um 17uhr auf die bahn, wer kommt noch???


----------



## _anna (28. September 2007)

hallo 
heute schaff ich es leider nicht, hab noch
soviel zutun. aber am sonntag mittag 
komm ich mit der pati und evtl dem
patrick.


----------



## Lore (28. September 2007)

ah da bin ich vermutlich auf der BMX DM, dann halt am dienstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (10. Oktober 2007)

moin leute,

training ist jetzt mittwochs 17:30 noch ein paar mal. nach der zeitumstellung dann samstags sofern es das wetter zulässt.

rockon  Chris


----------



## .:Specialized:. (17. November 2007)

@christian 

für wie viel euro bekommt man dein turner


----------



## $3ck (29. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
seh ich das richtig, dass es in Grötzingen ne RENN-Strecke gibt?
Wo bekomme ich denn Bilder und Infos bezüglich der Bahn, Rennen etc her?
Grüße


----------



## Lore (29. November 2007)

joa, es gibt keine professionelle stratanlage aber es ist eine RENN-bahn. bilder auf chrislorenz.blogspot.com und dort auf den BMX bahn link


----------



## Lore (15. Dezember 2007)

yeeyyeeeeaaahh, Sonnneeeeeeeeee und schööööön kalt ...also lasst uns heut nomma racen gehn  14uhr in grötzingen


----------



## butter.cb (16. Dezember 2007)

Lore schrieb:


> und schööööön kalt ...also lasst uns heut nomma racen gehn



also mir wurds übel schnell warm und ausserdem fand ichs sauluschdig  
frag mich ob ich die letzten 6 wochen eigentlich total bleeeeede war mich net aufs rad zu setzen   

schreit auch irgendwie nach ner wiederholung, find ich !


----------



## TeamJung (16. Dezember 2007)

Bilder des Tages sind beim Fred... weitere folgen morgen leider erst...


----------



## Lore (16. Dezember 2007)

war rischtisch jeil!!  war übrigens doch noch aufe bmxe und hab reifen getestet, sehr geil die dinger  danke pati (nimm die 6 Wochen Pause als wieder-lust-aufs-biken-machen-Zeit, kannste jezz wieder entspannt und motiviert durchstarten 
hier die SM Crew


----------



## Lore (17. Dezember 2007)

Hey TeamJung, wo bleibt der Bilderrest????


----------



## butter.cb (17. Dezember 2007)

@TeamJung HEHE, aber echt mal!!!!! stell dir mal vor du würdest sooooooooooo langsam dh fahren wie du brauchst zum pics hochladen  

@Lore: aber hallo, des wort motivation hat seit dem wochenende wieder ne gaahaaaaaaaanz neue bedeutung  

alle achtung, noch auf der bahn rumheizen (ich wär auf der hinfahrt wahrscheinlich schon erfroren). haste vorne und hinten druffgehabt? 


ICH WIILLLL BIIIIIIIIIIILDER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (17. Dezember 2007)

ja beide draufgehabt


----------



## TeamJung (18. Dezember 2007)

ich höre immer nur Bilder Bilder... Lach Lore komm doch einfach in meinem Office vorbei  

Ist alles im Moment ein wenig Stressig, ihr alten Süchtlinge... Aber nehme mir jetzt mal 10 Minuten für weiteres Material....


----------



## Lore (18. Dezember 2007)

yesss


----------



## TeamJung (18. Dezember 2007)

Nervige Bagage den Rest der Bilder gibt es am WE.....


----------



## butter.cb (18. Dezember 2007)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh sind die schön!!!    

du hast ja keine ahnung was des fürn stress ist auf bilder zu   w a r t e n   ....ständig klickt ma sich in jeder freien sekunde ins forum *lächtz*
ich glaube selbst dem weihnachtsmann hab ich früher mehr geduld entgegengebracht 


schalalaaaa biken ist halt das gröööhöööösste *sing*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Dezember 2007)

Ist die BMX-Bahn in Grötzingen öffentliches Areal oder Privatbesitz von einem Verein?

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## Lore (19. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ist die BMX-Bahn in Grötzingen öffentliches Areal oder Privatbesitz von einem Verein?
> 
> Gruss Dirk.



gehört mir..


----------



## TeamJung (19. Dezember 2007)

Lore schrieb:


> gehört mir..



Mein Auto, Mein Haus, Meine BMX-Bahn  fällt mir da spontan ein...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Dezember 2007)

Lore schrieb:


> gehört mir..



Bist Du käuflich, bestechlich oder einschüchterbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (19. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Bist Du käuflich, bestechlich oder einschüchterbar?


ich vermute mal dass du wissen möchtest, ob man auf der bahn "einfach so", also ohne Mitglied un so, fahren kann?! ja? - Ja! du kannst fahren wann du möchtest. Aber hey, wenn du drauf bestehst kannst du mir gern dein Geld geben 
Und wenn du genaueres zum Gelände wissen möchtest frag mal Bei der RSG nach, ick wees dat och nösch so jenau.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Dezember 2007)

Du kannst Gedanken lesen. 

Danke für die Auskunft. Werd mir das mal anschauen.


----------



## Lore (20. Dezember 2007)

schön. heut mittag bin ich auch da


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Dezember 2007)

Das schaff ich nicht. Morgen wird mein Tag sein.


----------



## _anna (2. April 2008)

aloha  

wann gibts mal wieder training?

die saison startet doch bald ...


----------



## Lore (2. April 2008)

hi,

training is jezze donnerstags 17.30 - 19.00+. allerdings wie immer nur bei guten wetter.

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (2. April 2008)

_anna schrieb:


> aloha
> 
> wann gibts mal wieder training?
> 
> die saison startet doch bald ...



Na das Author wieder instandgesetzt.....


----------



## Lore (16. April 2008)

Moin Leutz,

wenns hoffentlich jezz nemme pisst, dann findet morgen das Training endlich statt.  
man sieht sich ..ab halb 6


----------



## Lore (16. April 2008)

sodele.. sieht schlecht aus. die bahn is klitschenass.


----------



## Lore (17. April 2008)

training findet doch statt... !!


----------



## Lore (24. April 2008)

moiiiiiiiiin, supi wettter !!! es wird gegrillt, also zeug mitbringen .


----------



## Lore (4. Mai 2008)

morgen.. heute gibts wieder ne fette session auf der bahn mit viel sonne, vielen leuten, grillen und und noch gaaaanz viel mehr


----------



## _anna (5. Mai 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Na das Author wieder instandgesetzt.....



jop, geht wieder  




was gabs denn ganz viel mehr gestern?


----------



## Lore (5. Mai 2008)

_anna schrieb:


> was gabs denn ganz viel mehr gestern?



spass


----------



## _anna (27. Mai 2008)

mäuschen, wird am donnerstag gegrillt?


----------



## Lore (27. Mai 2008)

joa why not. es ist allerdings regen gemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _anna (27. Mai 2008)

bei mir regnets nich  

werd mir trotzdem mal fleischlose grilligkeiten
besorgen.


----------



## butter.cb (29. Mai 2008)

wie schaut denn das wetterchen in karlsruh grad aus? hier machts so gewittrige eindrücke


----------



## Eike. (29. Mai 2008)

butter.cb schrieb:


> wie schaut denn das wetterchen in karlsruh grad aus? hier machts so gewittrige eindrücke



Bis jetzt isses trocken aber die Wolken werden immer dichter. Bei der Luftfeuchtigkeit tät ein Gewitterchen nicht schaden.


----------



## butter.cb (11. Juni 2008)

ist heute jmd bmx´n?


----------



## Lore (11. Juni 2008)

mh wär ne überlegung..... morgen werd ich eher nicht da sein ..aus gutem grund


----------



## butter.cb (11. Juni 2008)

Lore schrieb:


> mh wär ne überlegung..... morgen werd ich eher nicht da sein ..aus gutem grund


 ah kacke, habs zu spät gelesen. aber ne singletrailtour mit verfahren in hohem gestrüpp und aufgerissenen beinen weil man (bzw frau) mal wieder aus stylischen gründen nur knieschoner anhatte - hat auch seinen reiz  
morgen solls totaaaaaaaaaaal schlechtes wetter geben, aber falls net - überleg ichs mir nochmal


----------



## Lore (12. Juni 2008)

ey leute am Samstag machen wir nen Arbeitseinsatz auf der Bahn. Das heisst UNkraut wegmachen , mähen, sensen, saufen, halligalli...drecksau party. 
Wäre schön wenn ihr zahlreich helft, dann gehts ruckizucki.  

best regards Chris


----------



## butter.cb (17. Juni 2008)

hat das denn nu geklappt? oder hast dus vll wegen schlechten wetters auf kommendes wochenende verschoben?
dann würd ich gern helfen und eben erst am sonntag nach todtnau tingeln.

greetz


----------



## Lore (17. Juni 2008)

butter.cb schrieb:


> hat das denn nu geklappt? oder hast dus vll wegen schlechten wetters auf kommendes wochenende verschoben?
> dann würd ich gern helfen und eben erst am sonntag nach todtnau tingeln.
> 
> greetz



was meinst du? arbeitseinsatz war letzten samstag  werden am we aber bestimmt wieder was machen, vor allem werden ein paar neue sachen gebaut (unter der bed. dass bis dahin sand da ist)

_edit:_ ok, ich hab deinen post jetzt verstanden ne, für kommenden sa is noch nix konkret angesetzt

ahhh, nochwas: ich soll dir nen schönen Gruss vom Marco ausrichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butter.cb (17. Juni 2008)

dankeschön - grüss ihn zurück.

sandburgenbauen - prima. ich schau freitag nochmal rein.


----------



## Lore (3. Juli 2008)

Servus Mit- und Ohneglieder!!!

Am Samstag steht wieder ein Arbeitseinsatz an...

Wir haben heut zwei Züge Baumaterial bekommen, die wollen verbaut werden.
Ansosnten ist Unkraut und son scheiss zu beseitigen. Wie immer natürlich mit Grillen, Fahren, Dummschwätzen, Furzen, Rölpsen und das Ganze Zeug unter der Gürtellinie... ihr wisst schon


----------



## Lore (5. Juli 2008)

GUten Morgen,

nachdem wir gestern schon mit dem Umbau angefangen und fast ein Viertel des Sandes verarbeitet haben, sind heute alle eingeladen wieder mit anzupacken. ab 11 uhr gehts los.

Grüße 
Chris


----------



## smoky-doky (14. Juli 2008)

Hey,
hab mal ne frage zu der bahn:
kann man die gerade befahren?
ist die weit vom bahnhof?
und wie siehts aus mit leuten außerhalb von karlsruhe kann mann da einfach so rein oder wann und wie ??
ich komme aus mannheim und wollte mit nen paar kollegen nach karlsruhe fahren und kann mir noch jemand ein paar geile skateparks bahnen trails spots oder sonstiges in Karslruhe oder umgebung sagen`?


grüße aus Mannheim


----------



## Lore (13. August 2008)

ahoi, morgen ist wieder training.. ob geggrillt wird ist wetterabhängig. am besten mal alles mitbringen


----------



## Lore (21. September 2008)

heute session auf der bahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BMX_Fr34k (29. April 2015)

Lore schrieb:


> Servus.
> 
> Heute haben sich auf der alten Grötzinger BMX Bahn der Vorstand des BMX- Vereins Herr Vogel, der Fachwart Herr Heyl und ein Haufen Racer getroffen, um die Zukunft der BMX Bahn zu besprechen. Jeder weiß, die BAhn befindet sich momentan in einem beschi****en ZUstand. und die Stadt fängt an zu motzen. Wir müssen daher handeln und uns entscheiden. Für oder gegen die Bahn!
> Ich machs kurz die Entscheidung ist gefallen:
> ...


----------

